
The Gig Economy - DanAndersen
https://zerohplovecraft.wordpress.com/2018/05/11/the-gig-economy-2/
======
dsnuh
This was a great read, thank you for sharing it! If you haven't read the
Daemon books by Daniel Saurez, they are in the same vein.

